# Widget Ram & CPU



## Samaf (17 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir ou trouver un widget pour dashboard qui affiche le reste de la ram et de cpu (comme istat nano) mais en texte seulement, pas d'interface.

Merci d'avance

Cordialement,
Samaf


----------



## Laubuntu (18 Juin 2012)

Il existe iStatPro, l'interface est peut -être plus légère qu'iStatNano...


----------



## Samaf (18 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,
Justement, j'ai aussi essayé mais je voudrais juste du texte et non pas l'interface.


----------



## Laubuntu (19 Juin 2012)

Samaf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Justement, j'ai aussi essayé mais je voudrais juste du texte et non pas l'interface.



De toute façon il y aura toujours une *interface*...
Là le contenu n'est que sous forme textuelle.
Si tu veux vraiment que du texte tu tapes "top" dans le Terminal et voilà ahah (et encore je sais pas s'il donne les détails que tu cherches).

Qu'est ce que tu veux dire par "en texte seulement" du coup ?


----------



## Samaf (19 Juin 2012)

Quand je dis sans interface, c'est à dire sans les contours etc.
Mais c'est bon j'ai trouvé l'application, c'est geektool.


----------

